

Entreprenurial Trade Show Tips - mollylynn
http://www.infochachkie.com/best-of-show/
Trade shows are not vacations, nor are the the right place to try to outspend your competitors.<p>Nice list of tips to maximize your trade show investment
======
WebGiant
Cool answer to a question I just got last week "How come you never have a
booth?" Walking the floor to sell is easy and if you need to present then
infoChachkie's advice of booking a private room at a lesser cost for an
"exclusive" presentation is much smarter.

~~~
skmurphy
Walking the floor to sell is not easy at all and a private room offsite is a
very poor substitute for a booth on the show floor. A trade show is a stag
hunt--a collection of firms that get more prospect interest together than
individually--you have to join the hunt by either speaking at the conference
or having a booth or both to get the full value.

